# man boobs



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

*can you help me with my man boobs ?*​
what should i do 550.00%can someone help me please550.00%


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

hi my name is ryan and I have been suffering with man boobs since I was 10 and this has ruined my life and I have been on many diet and I do cage fighting and this has helped only abit, as I lost abit of fat on my chest but mainly around my stomach and face. I don't know what to do as this is messing my life up and summer Is coming and I don't want to take my top of and I cannot enjoy myself I have tried many diets and also I do cardio exercises everyday and it has been a year and their has only been a minor change and I have taken estrogen blockers and that has not helped and I want some help please I cant take this anymore, any suggestions ?An I am 6ft 1 and I weight 12.4 stones and last year I was 14.3 stones as I have lost weight from everywhere but not from my chest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

What's with the weird poll?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

nice poll, show us ya tits then.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Man boobs will either be:

- fat

- a mixture of fat and a lack of muscle

- gyno

6'1" and 12.4 stone is not that heavy but you could well be skinny fat. Post up a couple of photos so we can take a look.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

hi sorry this is my first time using poll and I will upload the pics


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes these are my man boobs


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> View attachment 148929
> 
> 
> Yes these are my man boobs


Youre still fat as ****. Cut to 7% then take another pic.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

but how do I stop the puffiness and I have tried so many different things it just wont come off


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

lose more fat, then build yr chest muscles, that's it

btw :laugh:


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

what sort of diet am I suppose to have because I have had so many diets and feel free ahahah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> View attachment 148929
> 
> 
> Yes these are my man boobs


would wife?


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

what ?


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

is their a way I can loose fat at the bottom of my chest faster


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Sort out diet and body fat, build muscle in that area


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> what sort of diet am I suppose to have because I have had so many diets and feel free ahahah


Eat less, do cardio and lift weights.

Wait until you hit 7% because it could all be fat. You just might lose it from there last.

Once you hit 7% and you still got it its time for surgery


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

oh right thanks and how do I know what my body fat percentage is and should I buy an estrogen blocker


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

moobs!! Seriously this is a weird thread. The solution is to get to the gym and start bench pressing so you can get some chest muscle instead of having fat-filled droopy swingers.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have got muscle at the top of my chest but at the bottom its al fat


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

No special diet is going to help you. Neither is any type of training.

Losing more fat isn't going to improve the situation much either.

You need surgery to get the gynecomastia (breast tissue) removed.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> View attachment 148929
> 
> 
> Yes these are my man boobs


No offence but what muscle? Your chest has no definition.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> View attachment 148929
> 
> 
> Yes these are my man boobs


I just got a semi


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

do you think I need surgery


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> do you think I need surgery


Yes, you do. See my post above.

Go see your GP and get referred to a specialist.

You have gynecomastia. This will not disappear even if you drop to 7% body fat.

EDIT - to clarify, seeing as some people seem to disagree:

I am not an expert, but it is quite clear that we are not just witnessing an abnormal deposition of fat. This is clearly hormonal breast tissue growth.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Gyno mate, surgery, simple.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> do you think I need surgery


Only a doctor could tell you that. Personally I would wear baggy tops/t-shirt and get pumping some serious weights to build some muscle. I'm almost 100% sure that once you have added some decent muscle to your chest, your moobs problem will disintegrate and your confidence will be boosted.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> hi my name is ryan and I have been suffering with man boobs since I was 10 and this has ruined my life and I have been on many diet and I do cage fighting and this has helped only abit, as I lost abit of fat on my chest but mainly around my stomach and face. I don't know what to do as this is messing my life up and summer Is coming and I don't want to take my top of and I cannot enjoy myself I have tried many diets and also I do cardio exercises everyday and it has been a year and their has only been a minor change and I have taken estrogen blockers and that has not helped and I want some help please I cant take this anymore, any suggestions ?An I am 6ft 1 and I weight 12.4 stones and last year I was 14.3 stones as I have lost weight from everywhere but not from my chest.


Hang on, I have got man boobs, but I do cage fighting??

Troll?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

SK50 said:


> No special diet is going to help you. Neither is any type of training.
> 
> Losing more fat isn't going to improve the situation much either.
> 
> You need surgery to get the gynecomastia (breast tissue) removed.


I'm

With this man here !

There pretty sever and need to be cut out !

Start saving £2,000 and look at the polish plastic surgery clinics they can cut that **** out for £1500 !

Feel for you mr !


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Hang on, I have got man boobs, but I do cage fighting??
> 
> Troll?


That would be annoying if he is, as it would have exactly zero comedic value


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

SK50 said:


> That would be annoying if he is, as it would have exactly zero comedic value


Imagine if you stepped in the ring with someone who had moobs and they ended up kicking the crap out of you: That would be funny, for the audience.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

@SK50 talking real sense here. Training and diet will offer you nothing for these symptoms. Next stop needs to be GP surgery. Bloods, potentially look at some sort of estrogen management plan and a good chance of surgery if you convince the docs this is having a significant psychological impact on you. It is pretty clear from this thread that that is the case.

Good luck.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ryan2 said:


> I have been suffering with man boobs since I was 10 and this has ruined my life...


Have you ever discussed this with your GP? If it is this significant to you then I would definitely recommend that you do. It is possible you have some breast tissue there (gynecomastia), and if you do then no amount of fat loss will completely get rid of it. Best for you to find out I'd say. This is much more common than you probably think.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Old n fat said:


> Start saving £2,000 and look at the polish plastic surgery clinics they can cut that **** out for £1500 !


Or get it done for free via the NHS, assuming the OP is in the UK.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

thank you guys I will talk to my doctor but since I haven been dieting I have notice abit of a difference on mhy chest as it has decrease abit do you think I will need surgery or can I get rid of this without surgery


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You need to talk to a doctor to really find out. This gives some basic information:

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/885.aspx?CategoryID=61


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> Eat less, do cardio and lift weights.
> 
> *Wait until you hit 7% because it could all be fat. You just might lose it from there last. *
> 
> Once you hit 7% and you still got it its time for surgery


7% is a bit low isn't it?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Or get it done for free via the NHS, assuming the OP is in the UK.


I would say he's got almost fook all chance they will take it seriously at all !!


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

can I get rid of it thought without surgery


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is another pic sometimes they are not flabby and sometimes they are just flabby and droopy


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Jesus no mate they need a blade !!

Stop Posting pics of them, it's painfully now


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

if you got nothing positive to say then you can get of my thread


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Think you need surgery mate. As suggested though. I think dropping bodyfat will make it less obvious. All the best though.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Its gyno mate! Yes a cut will help but not totally get rid or it surgery would be the way.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

thank you a lot how much do they cost and I thought it was just fat and I been trying to get rid of this for many years


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> thank you a lot how much do they cost and I thought it was just fat and I been trying to get rid of this for many years


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

nothing to contribute to the thread really, everything that was worth saying has been said already. if u go to ur doctor he should send u to a specialist that can investigate it further and hopefully a get a surgery for free on the NHS..

one thing i do find very interesting is that poll, anyone else voted? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

As some others have said you have gynecomastia. No amount of training or dieting is going to reduce your moobs, the only thing that will is surgery. Get an appointment to see a doctor.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Agree. Surgery is your only option so book an appointment with the gp and do not leave until he refers you to a specialist. No matter how much dieting, cardio or pills will solve this issue.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i know a fella who actually had breasts, they were clincaly called breasts, little a cup


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

ryan2 said:


> hi my name is ryan and I have been suffering with man boobs since I was 10 and this has ruined my life and I have been on many diet and I do cage fighting and this has helped only abit, as I lost abit of fat on my chest but mainly around my stomach and face. I don't know what to do as this is messing my life up and summer Is coming and I don't want to take my top of and I cannot enjoy myself I have tried many diets and also I do cardio exercises everyday and it has been a year and their has only been a minor change and I have taken estrogen blockers and that has not helped and I want some help please I cant take this anymore, any suggestions ?An I am 6ft 1 and I weight 12.4 stones and last year I was 14.3 stones as I have lost weight from everywhere but not from my chest.


Right well my advice is save £2000 contact the singleberg clinic via google, go to London for an assessment, go to belguim for the operation..hey presto bye bye man boobs/gyno. Best £2000 you ever spend. The surgeon is seconded to none and has also worked in UK NHS and currently is a specialist surgeon in Belgium NHS, which by the way is in a different league.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Would defo go see a doctor about this. No amount of training or diet will help that situation


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Old n fat said:


> I would say he's got almost fook all chance they will take it seriously at all !!


As you'll see from the NHS link that I posted, the emotional impact of the condition is a factor in assessing suutability for treatment. This is very relevant given the information provided in the OP.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> As you'll see from the NHS link that I posted, the emotional impact of the condition is a factor in assessing suutability for treatment. This is very relevant given the information provided in the OP.


Dude I have asked on Nhs many many times and allways been told no , even said your forcing me to go private , and they said ha don't waist the money go on a nice holiday instead !!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Old n fat said:


> Dude I have asked on Nhs many many times and allways been told no , even said your forcing me to go private , and they said ha don't waist the money go on a nice holiday instead !!


Oh yes there is certainly no gaurantee of the OP getting the result they want on the NHS, but equally it's not hopeless to try either. Outcome could easily vary across the country too. Being early in the financial year won't do any harm.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> i know a fella who actually had breasts, they were clincaly called breasts, little a cup


did you cop a feel?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> did you cop a feel?


no and you couldnt actually tell, he must have hid them well

but i would have had a go tho given the opportunity

u?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> no and you couldnt actually tell, he must have hid them well
> 
> but i would have had a go tho given the opportunity
> 
> u?


id of defo had a little squeeze. would be rude not too


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

so it is defo gyno ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> so it is defo gyno ?


Well judging by the past 4 pages all claiming so, I'd say yes.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

how do I know if it is gyno if I have it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ryan2 said:


> how do I know if it is gyno if I have it


You go and see your GP...


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Its gyno mate! Yes a cut will help but not totally get rid or it surgery would be the way.


This pretty much.

Cut to as low a bodyfat as possible before you get surgery though. this should reduce the amount of fatty tissue around the area and thus reduce the amount of excess skin you will be left with after surgery.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

my doctor is a nob he just goes oh keep doing what your doing and didn't tell me if it was gyno or not


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not very helpful. I would focus on losing fat and go back again in a month, possibly arranging to see a different GP.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> my doctor is a nob he just goes oh keep doing what your doing and didn't tell me if it was gyno or not


Make an appointment with a different doctor. It's not difficult. If your posts are true then you have a medical condition that needs treatment. No-one on this board can do anything for you. You need to do this yourself through the normal channels.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

All that needs is liposuction.

Trust me, I've had it done myself

Depending on where you live, my suggestion would be to contact the manor hospital in oxford

That's just fat. I would also suggest they go in from either side rather than the bottom up as it will get rid of more fat that way


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with the surgery idea. However, that will take time - either an nhs list or saving to go private.

Make a plan as to how you might save up or see your gp. In the meantime try a three month cut - heavy compound lifts / circuits class / cardio etc. get in as good shape as possible, that way if you need surgery you'll look as god as possible after it.


----------



## east17 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ryan, having suffered with this myself, I agree with the others that surgery is the way to go. While it maybe less noticeable if you get down to 7% I suspect that some of it is fibrous tissue not fat and if you regained some of the weight the moobs would be back. I had surgery and it the best thing I ever did and I just wish I hadn't waited so long. Go back to your GP and demand a referral to a specialist. If he still give you the run around, try and book into see another GP at your surgery and ask them for the referral. When you speak to the GP don't let them brush it off. Tell them it's effecting you mentally and making your depressed, etc. exaggerate if needed but insist on a referral.


----------

